# Swat Symposium Thursday Dinner



## guylaizure (Jun 19, 2019)

I will be in Waco the afternoon of Thursday,August 22 and wanted to know if anyone is getting together for dinner Thursday.


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2019)

Last year myself. @woodman6415 and @AgainstThe Grain got together with some other guys for dinner. Don't know if there's a plan for this year yet but I will need to eat! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 19, 2019)

@Tony are you talking about last year's Friday night dinner or did you all go out Thursday night to?


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2019)

@ironman123 

We got together Thursday night as well, just that group I mentioned. And @JR Parks , sorry Jim!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 19, 2019)

Tony said:


> Last year myself. @woodman6415 and @AgainstThe Grain got together with some other guys for dinner. Don't know if there's a plan for this year yet but I will need to eat! Tony


The little man eats a lot of food

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> The little man eats a lot of food



It all goes in his boots.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 19, 2019)

guylaizure said:


> I will be in Waco the afternoon of *Thursday,August 23* and wanted to know if anyone is getting together for dinner Thursday.


Tony, Friday is the 23rd. I'll be there on the 22nd. Since I'm gonna be by myself, I have to figure out a way to move my PowerMatic lathe easily.. So, if you dfon't want to be put to work, don't be there on the 22nd. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 19, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, Friday is the 23rd. I'll be there on the 22nd. Since I'm gonna be by myself, I have to figure out a way to move my PowerMatic lathe easily.. So, if you dfon't want to be put to work, don't be there on the 22nd. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry,
I will be there early Thursday helping with the set up. Where is your lathe going? Maybe I can help.
Jim


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, Friday is the 23rd. I'll be there on the 22nd. Since I'm gonna be by myself, I have to figure out a way to move my PowerMatic lathe easily.. So, if you dfon't want to be put to work, don't be there on the 22nd. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)



They do have forklifts there.


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 19, 2019)

And converted motor cycle lifts that can move most any lathe. Just didn't know where he is going with it. If in the Convention center - no worries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 19, 2019)

JR Parks said:


> Jerry,
> I will be there early Thursday helping with the set up. Where is your lathe going? Maybe I can help.
> Jim


Thanks, Jim. All I know at this time is the fees have been paid. Tomorrow I hope to get a floor plan with a booth number. I'm going to make a wagon type thing to move my lathe around. At least, that's my plan. I also need to find out what the receptacle on their 220 drop is. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> Last year myself. @woodman6415 and @AgainstThe Grain got together with some other guys for dinner. Don't know if there's a plan for this year yet but I will need to eat! Tony


Tony, do you have a booth, or are you just there to support or are you just killing time with other like minded folk?? Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't have a booth, I just go to the seminars and hang out for 3 days.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 23, 2019)

JR Parks said:


> Jerry,
> I will be there early Thursday helping with the set up. Where is your lathe going? Maybe I can help.
> Jim



Jim, I'm going to be in Chisolm Hall. I should be there before noon on the 22nd......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> I don't have a booth, I just go to the seminars and hang out for 3 days.


Ok, is there any special place for WB'ers to meet up? I'm gonna have a banner made up to have on my booth, and will also have a sigh made up with WOOD BARTER on it. Maybe we could all meet there. 

What really surprised me with getting the booth is that J B doesn't have a plan yet as how the floor is going to be laid out.. ............ Jerry


----------



## guylaizure (Jul 16, 2019)

If anybody is interested in any products from www.rubberchucky.com let me know.The 3 point Chucky is great for doing 3 sided bowls.He is my neighbor so I can bring some stuff down with me and save you guys shipping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2019)

@guylaizure I would be interested in the Saburr-tooth carving burs with 1/8th shank. Mainly coarse.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2019)

@Tony is the one walking around with a sign saying "I will eat with you and keep you company". Oh yea, he is the little short guy.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2019)

Where's all the pix?!


----------

